# I'm a lil' D squared.



## rosasola1 (Oct 4, 2009)

Theme day at my mac counter... we had to do an androgynous look... i did it very quickly, and I took inspiration from the displayer. I got an awesome compliment today on the look... I was told it was very YSL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love pushing the envelope with makeup at my mac counter... i like being a representation of what goes on in the fashion realm lol. This was a tough look to blend!! I hope you all enjoy it.
















FACE: studio sculpt NC 15
select cover up nc 20
prep + prime transparent powder
beige sculpting powder palette thing from D2
studio fix c3
fix +
msfn med plus

eyes:
greasepaint stick black
carbon
print
vanilla
studio fix c3
smolder
zoom fast black

brows: lingering brow pencil
carbon e/s
stud brow pencil

lips:
lip erase


Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Nepenthe (Oct 4, 2009)

This is fantastic.  I love the depth of the eyes, and I'm envious how nicely Lip Erase works for you.


----------



## rosasola1 (Oct 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nepenthe* 

 
_This is fantastic.  I love the depth of the eyes, and I'm envious how nicely Lip Erase works for you._

 
Thank you! Honestly. i think it works so well for me cuz im so pale haha, they should really come out with several shades so it can work for everyone. no?


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 4, 2009)

OMG you look so friggin HOT!!! the eyes are so dramatic they WORK !!! I 100% love this look!! You look so Sexy, Hot, Edgy & Badass  all rolled in one


----------



## perfecttenn (Oct 4, 2009)

Very Haute Couture, very edgy!


----------



## ..kels* (Oct 4, 2009)

loove this look!


----------



## MissCrystal (Oct 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *perfecttenn* 

 
_Very Haute Couture, very edgy!_

 

agree ..... i can see this look being in vouge


----------



## ashleydenise (Oct 4, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## nursee81 (Oct 4, 2009)

This is a very edgy look I like it alot!!!!


----------



## urbanD0LL (Oct 4, 2009)

siiiicckk ! i love it .


----------



## urbanD0LL (Oct 4, 2009)

and i love how these pics are AWESOME with no editing whatsoever .


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 4, 2009)

I love that look! Very cool!


----------



## latinalovesmac (Oct 4, 2009)

Great job. This look is beautiful. It is edgy and classy. It looks amazing on you.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 4, 2009)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## MissAlly (Oct 4, 2009)

Seriously my favorite look you have ever shown.


----------



## deven.marie (Oct 4, 2009)

amazing.


----------



## Vicodin (Oct 4, 2009)

you look gorgeous! love that look on you!


----------



## pharmchick60 (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow!!!


----------



## fintia (Oct 4, 2009)

great look! love it


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Oct 4, 2009)

sooo dramatic! And yeah, really YSL!! Love it!


----------



## driz69 (Oct 4, 2009)

very dramatic nice


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow! So drmatic and smokey....I LOVE it! great job!


----------



## claralikesguts (Oct 4, 2009)

hot, hot, hot look!


----------



## Debbie_57 (Oct 4, 2009)

Luv it!!!!!


----------



## ilovegreen (Oct 4, 2009)

Stunning !


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 4, 2009)

Looks Great!!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rosasola1* 

 
_Thank you! Honestly. i think it works so well for me cuz im so pale haha, they should really come out with several shades so it can work for everyone. no?_

 
You look so GORGEOUS! I would love to wear my eyes like that! Your face is beautiful.

I agree, I really want more colors of the GPS - but mostly a rich warm brown with maybe some bronze pearl in it.

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## rosasola1 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thank you everyone! this look was a little risky... it had potential to be cool or a wreck haha. Im glad it came out ok... it's deff a fun look to achieve.


----------



## Artemisia (Oct 4, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 4, 2009)

Loves it


----------



## glamgirl (Oct 4, 2009)

LOVE IT!! Nuff Said


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 4, 2009)

wow I'm in awe...gorgeous


----------



## NancyNosrati (Oct 4, 2009)

nice smokey eye!


----------



## ohshnappp (Oct 4, 2009)

This looks AWESOME.


----------



## User67 (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow, you did an amazing job!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 4, 2009)

wow, this is such a beautiful look!!! love it!!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 4, 2009)

Hot!!


----------



## ashtn (Oct 4, 2009)

looks gorgeous!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Oct 5, 2009)

you look amazing!!!


----------



## nongoma (Oct 5, 2009)

damn! Gurl this is some serious artistry! I love it!


----------



## nettiepoo (Oct 5, 2009)

WOW!!! stand up and take notice, I must say stunning look, Im lOVen your so cute earrings, I think they tie the look n 2gether 4 ya!!!U own this look


----------



## Tahti (Oct 5, 2009)

That is incredible and so completely fashion ^_^ I ADORE your brows.


----------



## ShockBunnie (Oct 5, 2009)

rockin it, girl!


----------



## rosasola1 (Oct 5, 2009)

oh my gosh shockbunnie, that bunny in your avatar is adorable!!! I just wanna squeeeeze it!!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Oct 7, 2009)

verrry nicely done!


----------



## xphoenix06 (Oct 7, 2009)

Very hot and edgy!!


----------



## SweetestTreat (Oct 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rosasola1* 

 
_Thank you! Honestly. i think it works so well for me cuz im so pale haha, they should really come out with several shades so it can work for everyone. no?_

 

Wow... I'm certainly amazed! Did you use the Lip Erase in Dim?


----------



## joey444 (Oct 7, 2009)

Gorgeous look!


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Oct 8, 2009)

OMG!! love..amazing..gorgeous!!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 8, 2009)

oh man!! so gorgeous.
i would love to see a tut on this


----------



## sonofsal_girl (Oct 8, 2009)

*LOVE* this look!

i would never be able to pull off a smokey eye like that!


----------



## rosasola1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SweetestTreat* 

 
_Wow... I'm certainly amazed! Did you use the Lip Erase in Dim?_

 
Yup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I work for mac and have no idea if lip erase come in diff shades....does it?


----------



## nursee81 (Oct 9, 2009)

yeah the also have pale.


----------



## siemenss (Oct 9, 2009)

wow! love the look you're so talentes!


----------



## siemenss (Oct 9, 2009)

talented sorry


----------



## rosasola1 (Oct 9, 2009)

hey nursee81! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, is pale lighter than dim?


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Oct 9, 2009)

The look is great !! Don't you love MAC... it's one of the only places you can go to work and your Artistry is welcomed


----------



## nunu (Oct 10, 2009)

So pretty.


----------



## Candy Christ (Oct 10, 2009)

This is so couture, I love it!


----------



## kisstina07 (Oct 10, 2009)

This is amazing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!! Seriously


----------



## makeba (Oct 10, 2009)

wonderful!!!!  beautiful!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 10, 2009)

This is so edgy and editorial.  Absolutely brilliant!


----------



## shaimaa (Oct 11, 2009)

So dramatic 
Love this smokey eye


----------



## nico (Oct 11, 2009)

You look so hot! Love this look!


----------



## lil_kismet (Oct 11, 2009)

That looks absolutely amazing!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 12, 2009)

So dramatic and I love it!  Great job!


----------



## User49 (Oct 12, 2009)

This is lush! Love it! Very High Fashion! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 X


----------



## jess126xo (Oct 12, 2009)

very edgy, my taste completely !
You did such a good job.


----------



## SweetestTreat (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rosasola1* 

 
_hey nursee81! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, is pale lighter than dim?_

 
From my knowledge, pale is lighter than dim. I've never seen them side by side though because I don't have a pro store near me.


----------



## igswonderworld (Oct 12, 2009)

Absolutely stunning!! I tip my hat to you!


----------



## rosasola1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you all hehe


----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 13, 2009)

Very editorial looking!!  Very hot!!


----------



## hannahchristine (Dec 15, 2010)

amazing! you should post a video tutorial!


----------

